# non lo so però ci sto



## betulina

Ciao a tutti,

Nel mio testo ci sono delle frasi di una canzone di Lucio Battisti, "Perchè no", e devo tradurle perchè si capisca tutto.

C'è la frase "*Scusi lei mi ama o no? Non lo so però ci sto.*"

Faccio bene di capire questo "ci sto" (starci) come "estoy de acuerdo", "estoy dispuesto"? È una risposta curiosa, ma è quello che capisco.

¿Se os ocurre alguna manera mejor de traducirlo?

Gracias.


----------



## Silvia10975

In effetti la risposta lascia intendere che, anche se non ha la certezza che la donna sia innamorata, accetta di correre il rischio e si mette in gioco.
Perlomeno è come l'ho intesa io 
Silvia


----------



## betulina

Grazie, Silvia, anch'io lo capisco così.  

Grazie, al solito!


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, potrebbe essere come dite tu e Silvia, però leggendo il testo mi è venuto in mente che forse quel 'ci sto' si riferisca al fatto di tornare insieme a casa.
La strofa dice:

*e tornare a casa a piedi dandoti del lei
perché no ? perché no ?
perché no ? perché no ?
scusi lei mi ama o no ? non lo so però ci sto

*A me dà l'impressione che lui decida di tornare a casa e l'altra risponde 'perché no?' e a sua volta gli si risponde 'scusi lei mi ama o no?' e lei dice che non sa se l'ama, però ci sta a tornare a casa a fare quel che poi la canzone dice molto chiaramente. 

Ad ogni modo, penso che traducendolo non cambia molto, quello che cambia è solo l'interpretazione. In spagnolo sarebbe sempre un 'pero estoy de acuerdo' o forse 'pero me vale' o 'pero me conformo'.

Saluti bella! 

PD= ho capito i ruoli!


----------



## Crisidelm

Cosa non si scrive per una rima


----------



## betulina

Sì, hai ragione, Sabri, potrebbe essere anche come dici. Comunque sì, la traduzione non cambia molto. Mi piace questo "me vale". 

Grazie, al solito! 

PD - Che ruoli hai capito?


----------



## sabrinita85

All'inizio avevo scritto che non mi era chiaro quando parlasse lui e quando lei. Poi rileggendo la letra l'ho capito, e ho modificato il messaggio! 

Ciao!


----------



## betulina

Ok, non lo avevo visto. 

Grazie per tutto!


----------



## sabrinita85

Di nulla, si fa quel che si può!


----------



## la italianilla

Riporto in alto 'sto thread perché mi serve un aiuto da parte dei madrelingua per tradurre questa canzone di Rino Gaetano per un'amica madrilegna.

Rino Gaetano - E Io Ci Sto



> Ma ci ripenso però, mi guardo intorno per un po'
> e mi accorgo che son solo,
> ma in fondo è bella però è la mia guerra e _io ci sto_.



Pero pienso de nuevo pero, miro alrededor de mi mismo un poco
y me doy cuenta que estoy solo,
pero en realidad es bonito, pero es mi guerra y *io ci sto*.

¿Puedo traducir al castellano este "io ci sto" como "puedo estar"?
iAquí "estoy de acuerdo" no me suena mucho!
Gracias desde ya


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Con "io ci sto" vuoi dire "io ci rimango" forse?

Nella tua traduzione io cambiarei "bonito" per "bonita" e "pero es mi guerra y yo me quedo (acà).  Non sono sicuro di avere capito bene il senso del "poema" ...

"Pero pienso otra vez en ello, miro alrededor de mí un poco
y me doy cuenta que estoy solo,
pero en el fondo es bella, pero es mi guerra y yo me quedo."  Al meno, la rima ci sta!


----------



## Neuromante

Pruebo:

La acepto (La guerra)
Lo acepto (Estar solo)

Más problemática:
Tiro adelante.


----------



## la italianilla

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> Con "io ci sto" vuoi dire "io ci rimango" forse?
> -> No! Qui assume il senso di accettare quella particolare situazione
> ì Al meno, la rima ci sta!
> non mi serve che ci sia la rima  basta una buona traduzione il più vicino al testo non letteralmente parlando bensì nel senso globale



Yo tampoco creo que comprendi bien el sentido del poema...pensando a como era Rino Gaetano, podría haber dado diferentes significados a sus palabras...



Neuromante said:


> Pruebo:
> 
> La acepto (La guerra)
> Lo acepto (Estar solo)
> 
> Más problemática:
> Tiro adelante.



Mmm...no _tiro adelante_ creo que no...es más en el sentido de "essere d’accordo, partecipare, aderire". Pensaba que "poder estar" era una buena traducción, a lo mejor es más correcto aceptar.
De todas formas gracias a los dos


----------



## Neuromante

Leggendoti, Italianilla, mi pare che potrebbe andare bene propio "Me va bien" Copre piu o meno tutti le possibili spiegazioni.


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie Neuromante. Penso che le proporro questa traduzione:

_Pero pienso otra vez en ello, miro alrededor de mí un poco
y me doy cuenta que estoy solo,
pero en el fondo es bella, pero es mi guerra y me va bien_

Gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------



## Neuromante

¿*Però *no significa"*aún así*" "*a pesar de todo*"?

Esque el último verso que propones no se parece a lo que yo imaginaba.
*Pero es que en el fondo es bella, es mi guerra y me va bien*


----------



## la italianilla

Stavo pensando che potrebbe essere ma poiché vi è un "ma" e un "però" sia ad inizio che alla fine della prima frase prima della prima virgola, l'ho interpretato così:

_Ma ci ripenso però, mi guardo intorno per un po' 
e mi accorgo che son solo, 
ma in fondo è bella però è la mia guerra e io ci sto._

Il primo "ma" è un "ma" tipico in italiano quando si introduce qualcosa che implica richiesta di spiegazione o dubbio in una frase. Esempio:

"Ma...non avevi detto di esser andato a scuola?"
"Ma non ti pare un po' strano?"
"Ma che dici?"-> in sto caso traducibile anche in spagnolo "Pero tú de qué te vas?"

Il secondo "però" lo si può tradurre sempre con "pero" come avversativa....però potrebbe anche starci la tua interpretazione con "a pesar de todo" -> nonostante tutto?



Neuromante said:


> ¿*Però *no significa"*aún así*" "*a pesar de todo*"?



_Pero pienso otra vez en ello, a pesar de todo miro alrededor de mí un poco
y me doy cuenta que estoy solo,
a pesar de todo (de nuevo) en el fondo es bella, pero es mi guerra y me va bien_




Neuromante said:


> Esque el último verso que propones no se parece a lo que yo imaginaba.
> *Pero es que en el fondo es bella, es mi guerra y me va bien*



¿Ahora, qué te parece?


----------



## Neuromante

Me gusta ¿Me la dedicas?


----------



## la italianilla

Neuromante said:


> Me gusta ¿Me la dedicas?



¿O sea que así tengo que traducirlo?

_Pero pienso otra vez en ello, a pesar de todo miro alrededor de mí un poco
y me doy cuenta que estoy solo,
a pesar de todo (de nuevo) en el fondo es bella, pero es mi guerra y me la dedicas_

Si es lo que querías proponerme...no lo entiendo como "ci sto" 
"Puedo estar" en el sentido de "puedo estar en este juego, en esta situación aun no sea lo que quiero" no es buena como traducción?


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

sabrinita85 said:


> *e tornare a casa a piedi dandoti del lei
> perché no ? perché no ?
> perché no ? perché no ?
> scusi lei mi ama o no ? non lo so però ci sto*
> 'pero estoy de acuerdo' o forse 'pero me vale' o 'pero me conformo'.


*non lo so però ci sto = *No lo sé, pruebo.


----------

